# Becoming self-employed in Spain post Brexit



## EljayKem (Sep 8, 2021)

Hello,

My brother is self employed in Spain and works under a comercial name. He wants to sell his trade and im going to be the one to buy it from him. The sale comes with all his materials, tools, customers, computers etc etc...

Currently i am not a resident in Spain, i only have the NIE number that i was given on an A4 page at an extranjería and i am currently living in the UK.

My question is, how do i go about obtaining all the relevant documents to be able to do this? Obviously i will need to register myself as self employed in Spain and to be able to do that i will need residency. Has anyone gone through this process post brexit that can give me some advice on what to do? I honestly dont even know where to start. I would like to get the process started ASAP.

Any help will be much apprechiated.

Many thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

EljayKem said:


> Hello,
> 
> My brother is self employed in Spain and works under a comercial name. He wants to sell his trade and im going to be the one to buy it from him. The sale comes with all his materials, tools, customers, computers etc etc...
> 
> ...


If you don't have an EU passport, take a look at this Visas (FAQ)
Scroll down to the Investor & Entrepreneur visa

If you DO have an EU passport, it's MUCH easier!


----------



## EljayKem (Sep 8, 2021)

Hey all so I'm going to be buying my brothers trade in Spain he is self employed with a decent customer base. 
I've been looking at the visas for residency and the self employed visa would be the visa I would supposedly need. 
The application form deduces that I would be starting a trade/business from scratch. In my case it's not like that as my brother will be handing everything he has to me. I would just be starting where he left off. I don't have any qualifications to carry out this job as we are part of a family business and we have always gained our experience from working with the family. With the funds you are supposed to have to be able to support yourself, how would I prove this? By the current wage I am earning in the UK (which will obviously stop when I leave the company to go to Spain) or with the income my brother currently earns from the trade that I'll be buying? It's quite a complicated process and I don't even know where to begin. Where do I start? What do I do? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks.


----------



## Do28 (Dec 21, 2010)

I look dat this before I got residency on WA. The Spanish response from the immigration lawyer was that you cannot take over an existing autonimo business. You would have to apply for your own self employed visa with a business plan which would include taking over his client base. They would then decide if what you are doing can be done be a local and rule accordingly. The way to step around it is have your brother incorporate his business and sell you the company as long as its a viable business that would an acceptable way of getting the company sponsor a visa as an investor. I am not sure on how successful it would be as I never ended up following it up but it was an idea thrown to my by the Spanish immigration lawyer.


----------

